# Bear hunting weapon question



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

So if I get an any weapon permit and I decide to bait can I use a bow or rifle? I was under the assumption that if you bait you have to use a bow and arrow. Which I think if I was baiting I would want to use a bow. However, say I want to go and try and do a little spot and stalk, can I then use my rifle? Thanks for any clarification. I read the proclamation and it sounds like you can use a rifle or bow over bait, Maybe I'm Wrong.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Totally depends on the tag and the season. There's only specific tags that allow for baiting. Some archery, some any weapon. It's specified within the proc for each tag.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You can't hunt a bear on a big game animal tag.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! It would be a summer any weapon bait tag.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

you can use rifle now with bait. they changed it a few years ago. you just have to get the separate bait permit.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

35whelen said:


> you can use rifle now with bait. they changed it a few years ago. you just have to get the separate bait permit.


35 Whelen is right. They changed the bait rule in 2015--now you can use bow or firearm.


----------

